# Matt Ballard, "Art of the Image"



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 13, 2018)

I think that this is the most unusual post I've put up.  I am not certain of the details, and frankly, I will not be looking into it.  Apparently Matt Ballard, who had a YouTube channel called "Art of the Image" died, apparently by suicide.  The video link is to a post by his friend Peter Gregg.  I have not followed either of these gentlemen because their topics were Nikon and Canon respectively, but they were long fairly long time channels with many subscribers, so some of you might have seen their work.

"R.I.P. Matt Ballard - Art Of The Image - You Are Loved", posted by Peter Gregg, Dec 12, 2018, [apparently Mr. Ballard died Nov. 17, 2018]
"



"


----------



## Peeb (Dec 16, 2018)

Very sad.  He was in his 40's with two young daughters.  Just tragic.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 16, 2018)

I watched his videos from time to time.This is very sad news.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 16, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> I watched his videos from time to time.This is very sad news.



In that case, I am glad I took the time to post it.  The strange thing about the Internet is that we are all "right here" -- wherever that is for you or for me.  And yet, it is like being in multiple parallel universes, as depicted in science fiction novels and comic books.  We are "near" hundreds, thousands, millions of people we do not see or hear.  When I ran across the video, I had never watched Matt Ballard before, but I thought that since it was a topic that was on point for this forum, then there might be some "here" that had, and maybe some who liked his work, but perhaps did not follow him closely, who would want to know about this.  But I am not surprised that there has not been a big response to it.  We are "right here", but there are so many people we do not see or meet or interact with. . . .


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 16, 2018)

I lost a good friend to suicide who was well loved by family and friends he was only 19 at the time hung him self in the garage his family used for storage only and was found a day after by his mother.it destroyed the family and took a long time to even get back somewhat of a normal life.


----------

